# E92 Stealth M3 Simply Gorgeous



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Just to say I have had a torrid weekend thanks some impotent nuts where my client has had the teeniest amount of work done(small chip just above front splitter) covered the whole motor in overspray, of which cannot be removed completely without sanding...tried all sorts...clay, aggressive clay, thinners AS Fallout Remover(neat) and nothing except the following worked.....AS Fallout and Clay, but guess what happened to the clay, yep, disintegrated so no go then.... so out with wool, yes wool, not something i tend to use very often but that didnt even cut it, pardon the pun, and with heavy cut compound....so after 5 and half hrs wasted it was a quick explanation to the client that this is going to have to be a job that is to be of an acceptable nature rather than the one originally sought....it does look sweet but in certain light a slight haze can be seen....am i happy, in a civilised manner, no....so there you have my weekend, if I had have had more time I would have hit it with some dry sanding but sometimes you have to accept it and move on....a little disappointed though as this is going to Gaydon....

Anyway the motor in question is probably one of the nicest M3's I have seen, and I mean that as no disrespect to any other M3 owner out there...the car has had various things done to it and as such various parts of the detail have been, slid in between the work being done ie: interior and arches....now the client has been following my progression for almost a year as he was disappointed with its last detail, anyway over the last few weeks I have been quietly going about my business with this beast....up until a few months ago, this is what it looked like....Please excuse the lack of during pictures, i was pulling my hair and time was not so much at a premium but spent wasted as previously mentioned.*










*It has recently had suspension and alloys changed to the tune of plus 7k, as well as all the other intricates such as rear diffuser, front splitter, and rear carbon bot lip, along with the simple stealth matt badges it makes for one heck of a transformation....

Will get the interior etc out of the way first....*




























*White Chocolate...*.



























*Overall not in bad nick, just general file under B1N rule has been adopted....Anywhoo after a quick spruce up and Zaino Leather care it came out like this....*
































































*Next up was a quick trip beneath the arches as the wheels were off and new being fitted....the new suspension was fitted a few days later....which drops it just nicely....may i add that these wheels were well and truly welded in place to the hub....*













































































































*The wheels were then fitted to reveal a distinct look....ready for its short journey for lowering....*



















*But first came some road rash repair to the front bumper....although the pics dont show it to be that bad, (the one pic i did have wont load)it really was letting the front end down....*



















*Larger chips were touched in and cut before this....Cellulose Paint and Clear mixed and wiped over, left to dry for around 20 minutes before machining to a splendid result if I do say so myself....*




























*Leaving this....*




























*Engine bay wasnt too bad....*


















*But still gave it a quick swizzle....*


















*Now then all planned out for the weekend and this is what I found on arrival, all the little goodies like splitters etc had been fitted but wasnt expecting what I found....*
































































*I did find at that point a weeks worth of overspray of which i think my pictures did pick out....as it was quite dusty it was a wash and assess the damage that had been done....this is how they left the front bumper after its chip repair.....*










*Onto the wash then, snow foam, usual method, and then moved indoors to reveal the defects.... *










*This is how they left the repair....*










*And this is the overspray....the boot had been clayed to some extent to show up the amount that was on it....*



















*Bare in mind this was over the whole vehicle and the same amount....

Evidence here of the previous detail not being upto scratch, apparently the chap had it for 4 days but it looked like 3 and a half of those were supping tea.....*



















*And the rest of which were not too bad....*
































































*All masked up and ready to go....*










*Many hours with wool and S3 Gold edition came and went, followed by a few more hits with S17+ on varying pads to alter the way it works....and it all ended up like this....*













































































































*Now on to some real shots....in the sunshine....all be it late evening sun....*











































































































































































































































*Complete with racing stripe....*





































*So from this....*









*To this....with added sparkle....*









*Thanks for looking....comments constructive or not please do....*


----------



## Hamish_023 (Apr 1, 2011)

Awsome, loved the write up. 

Nice mods as well!


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Sick M3. Wheels with the staggered offset look amazing too. Reflections aswell are nice!


----------



## neo8047 (May 5, 2006)

That is stunning work on a stunning car.

Excellent advert for the Scholl products too


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

Top work. Personally I hate the wheels, I'd have had the OEM ones refurbished to grey or black to complete the look.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! Those reflections are truly amazing. Fantastic detail!! :thumb:


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

Fantastic detail

_Awful_ mods - especially the wheels.


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

Lovely car but i dont like the wheels!


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Outstanding, nuff said :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

top drawer work again Russ
like the touch up you did
did you rub it in with a microfibre then polish back,ive a few little chipe to take care of

loving the scholl liking the way it works differently with differing pads
all the best


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

I respect the work you've carried out and the finish is remarkable, however I'm not keen on the wheels. 
Don't get me wrong it's a menacing looking car, but the words 'pimp my ride' comes to mind. No offence. Just my opinion.


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks absolutley brilliant :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent work!  thats livened up an otherwise dull looking M3


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

You dont need to modify an M - fact. 

But the work is fantastic - I assume it was your intention with the reflecting photo's to make it look like it's all one shot when in fact half is the car and half the back ground?
Very clever photography that and really shows the extent of the polish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there mate. I actually think the mods make it look much better.


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great work!!!

Really don't like the mods though and don't understand why you'd want to do that to an M3. Each to their own though I suppose.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Stunning Racing Tank really agggggggresive looking, not sure about the wheels & carbon spoiler though, bit too loud for stealth IMHO, cracking detail mate, it looked almost grey in the first pics. :thumb:


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Stunning work Russ, excellent reflections and particularly impressed with the road rash repair


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

impressive work but the owners taste or lack of, has ruined a nice looking motor IMO


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

:thumb:

Fantastic mate and the road rash is cured


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice work Russ,looks lush!


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Lovely motor and stunning work, the reflections are awesome as always, that paintwork looks so wet and glossy in the afters :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

steve from wath said:


> top drawer work again Russ
> like the touch up you did
> did you rub it in with a microfibre then polish back,ive a few little chipe to take care of
> 
> ...


The pictures of the rash are limited as the main one wont load but the touch up was built up over a period of time until I knew it would be satisfactory to hold the rest of the rash repair without looking "wrong"....

The paint was applied with a lint free cloth as I feel these utilise the paint more (doesnt soak into fibres as much as MF) dont wipe too much in at once, probably 2 wipes making sure they are dry between coats....use an old pad to remove excess using a medium abrasive polish and finish with a new pad and fine polish when you have polished off the excess....on darker colours and white you could probably get a 99% success rate with it....lighter metallic colours results vary slightly but using this method not by much....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks great - nice looking M3


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Amazing job!!!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I think you've done a stunning job on that - amazing result considering how most Beemers are noted for Orange Peel paint and I quite like what the owner has done - Great mods, stand out from the crowd and be different.

I've always hated the fact that you could pull up to a set of traffic lights and have a car identical as yours pull up next to you !!

Brilliant - All round :thumb:


----------



## Viper27 (Oct 14, 2010)

Amazing Work! Congrat!


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cracking job as usual, personally i love the wheels and kit!


----------



## FlawlessDetailing (Mar 13, 2010)

Lovely job mate. brutal repair job by the cowboys i must say !! 
Fair play 
All the little extra's really make a difference.

:thumb:

Padraic


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

FlawlessDetail said:


> Lovely job mate. brutal repair job by the cowboys i must say !!
> Fair play
> All the little extra's really make a difference.
> 
> ...


was going to put a picture up of the area they paint in but not too professional really....


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Outstanding job! The touching up process is very interesting! :thumb:


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

The_Bouncer said:


> I've always hated the fact that you could pull up to a set of traffic lights and have a car identical as yours pull up next to you !!


Exactly!!!!! Its now not just another M3 that looks like all the others.

Its not special when they all look the same, this just goes to show you can make them stand out and look stunning. :driver:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Me personally....love it, but i have seen the transformation take place....think M3's are a special motor but just look a little drab so a welcome change....the wheels are the only set in the uk to be fitted on an E92 M3....imported from the states ADV.1 spec 10's i think to the tune of 6k


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The bodyshop did a good job then
Looks like carbon black. I thought it was a different colour?
The modifications are one for the cash flow kings in the bavarian metal scene but I quite like them personally. Looks well so hopefully it gets some good response at Gaydon fos:thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great job there guys!!!
Your advise please.....
I have an E46 BMW in silver with some stubborn scratches.They have not gone all the way down and I belive they can be removed. Very hard paint!!!
I have posted a thread and have been given the following....
Menzerna products or the Scholl products

I noticed you used the Scholl 17+ and the gold
What do you reckon guys???


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Scholl all the way mate....no brainer....


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> The bodyshop did a good job then
> Looks like carbon black. I thought it was a different colour?
> The modifications are one for the cash flow kings in the bavarian metal scene but I quite like them personally. Looks well so hopefully it gets some good response at Gaydon fos:thumb:


The colour does look like Carbon Black but its Jerez....and yeah I think the mods have lifted it to a different level....


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Fantastic work fella

enjoyed the right up too :thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

awesome sit car is perfect imo

i have to learn how to do that bumper repair that was amazing


----------



## johngerard (Jun 13, 2008)

Great job, but the new wheels are Halfords cheese-ball. I'd take factory.


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice work. But a ruined M3.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Superb work, especially the bumper road rash. 

I think the transformation makes the car look pretty nails! Personally I love them standard with a couple of goodies.


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Wow what a transformation!! I didn't like the wheels to start with, but with the corrected stance and add on bits, it works perfectly....

Really like the stone chip repair on the bumper - very impressive.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Man that is stunning. You are like a detailing god!!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, just amazing. some great work. loving it.:argie::argie:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice. Wheels look great, also make it look lower ..


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

dooka said:


> Very nice. Wheels look great, also make it look lower ..


it has been lowered.....


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

amzing work, really enjoyed reading through the thread.

If you dont mind me asking, how did you get the wheel off when it was stuck on? I am trying to get mine off and using a rubber mallet but its doesnt seem to bu budging?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

very difficult mate, each wheel was about 45 minutes to remove....broken toe mate....


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome job russ welldone:thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> very difficult mate, each wheel was about 45 minutes to remove....broken toe mate....


ive tried hitting from the inside with a rubber mallet, then rotating the tuyre hitting 12-3-6-9 positions and nothing. ive clung onto the wheel using all my bodyweight to pull it off and nothing

any ideas as to what lse i can do?


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

broken toe, kick the outer edge and this is what you will get, no seriously mate there are a few prise points on the inside of the wheel but we couldnt even get into them to use them, it was just loads of frustrated hard work mate, sorry i cant be of any more help....we just stuck at it and it dropped off....


----------



## terryvtr (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow just Wow :argie:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

That is a superb finish, not much sign of the dreaded BMW orange peel that i have seen on a lot of beemers

Kev


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Reflectology said:


> broken toe, kick the outer edge and this is what you will get, no seriously mate there are a few prise points on the inside of the wheel but we couldnt even get into them to use them, it was just loads of frustrated hard work mate, sorry i cant be of any more help....we just stuck at it and it dropped off....


many thanks, i am going to put on my steel toe cap shoes and give it another go.


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Fantastic job ! Some awesome reflection shots :thumb:

Still think I prefer the original rims tho, but hell...I wouldn't say no


----------



## 4moBear (Jul 1, 2010)

Wow. Stunning. (I personally quite like the rims!)


----------



## styler2002i (May 18, 2008)

stunning end results and the mods are a definite improvement..

what wheels are they btw..??


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

styler2002i said:


> stunning end results and the mods are a definite improvement..
> 
> what wheels are they btw..??


I think they are ADV1s...spec 10....something like that....


----------



## styler2002i (May 18, 2008)

Reflectology said:


> I think they are ADV1s...spec 10....something like that....


DAMN EXPENSIVE...:tumbleweed:


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

lovely work love the Reflections!


----------



## MiLLe (Oct 13, 2010)

Car looks stunning, well done!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

think one word will say it all..



WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## IMMY1 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks russ for all the hard work and great care , love u have shown my car , very happy look forward to seeing u soon.


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Absolutely amazing write up on a great car, thanks for posting it up.


----------



## Giosabcsl (May 15, 2011)

Very nice work the reflections look great.

Does anyone know what is used on the mats to give it that line effect.


----------



## MickPontoon (Aug 8, 2011)

amazing stuff mate


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Simple stunning Russ


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments fellas....will be revisiting this on Saturday ready for its journey to Warwickshire on Sunday....


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Reflectology said:


> Thanks for all the comments fellas....will be revisiting this on Saturday ready for its journey to Warwickshire on Sunday....


That's cheating Russ lol

See you Sunday mate


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

BRUNBERG said:


> That's cheating Russ lol
> 
> See you Sunday mate


Not cheating at all, he just had a new kitchen fitted so it wants a wash as the builders were not to careful....:thumb:

Sunday it is mate....


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic thorough write up. Love the stone chip work.

Awesome.


----------



## minimatt1967 (Aug 29, 2011)

Great finish, excellent reflections, love the wheels and the kit. Not normally in to modded (externally) cars, but this seems like quite sensitive modifications. :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mean.
As.
Hell.

I wouldn't want to happen across that in a dark car-park, I don't know what it might do to me! Love it.


----------

